# Pickles



## annie44 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thought I'd post a few pics of my pickles..


----------



## annie44 (Dec 5, 2007)

#2


----------



## annie44 (Dec 5, 2007)

Last one..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 5, 2007)

Cindy,...That's a super nice grouping of pickle bottles...Interesting shelf/display too, is that an old window sash below the pickles, or does it just share window style hardware?...vr. nice.
                                                                                    Joe


----------



## annie44 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Joe,
 The door to my cabinet is an old window -  but the cabinet itself is new and painted to look old.  I like it and it does hold a lot of bottles.
 Thanks for your comments!
 Cindy


----------



## idigjars (Dec 5, 2007)

Very cool collection!  Thanks for sharing those pics!   Paul []


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Annie , nice collection . I am thinking of trying to collect pickel jars. Great colors and shapes .Ive only dug one so I guess Ill have to trade an hope to hit a few digging. Thanks for showing us ,good luck diggen or finding Annie.              bill


----------



## jagee44 (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice Parker!


----------



## idigjars (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello Annie44, do you collect only the embossed pickles?  You have a very nice collection.   Paul []


----------



## annie44 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Paul,
 I started collecting the Bunker Hill pickle bottles early on, and was surprised to find how many different colors, shapes, and sizes they come in.  This year I added the three Sanborn Parker pickles, shown in the picture.
 I also have a large collection of Saratoga type mineral water bottles, smaller collection of demijohns, and a few pontiled meds and bitters.  I'm trying to narrow down my collecting interests, but when I say that, something new always catches my eye!
 Cindy


----------



## bearswede (Dec 20, 2007)

They kinda resemble funny looking milk bottles... I like 'em!


 Ron


----------



## idigjars (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness Cindy, that pickle on the left is awesome!  You are very fortunate to have it.  Good for you!!!  I know what you mean about trying to narrow down your collecting interests.  I am trying to stay focused on a few myself right now.  Problem is there are so many gorgeous bottles out there!!!  I like most every bottle and can appreciate the time that folks take to try and assemble a nice collection no matter what type of bottles they collect.  Thanks for sharing that pic and the reply.  I do have a couple of things you might be interested in if you want to send me an email I will send you some pics.  Do you have any inks to trade?  Good luck in your quest!!  Paul []


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 24, 2008)

nice bottles...
 what do you know about a rare bunker hill with a green/yellow tinge..
 supposedly made with uranium to get the color
 thx
 privvydigger


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 24, 2008)

so if the gieger goes off I can bust the myth


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 24, 2008)

whats the rarest color lobey?


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 24, 2008)

thats the one I have....did you try to buy it that time awhile back


----------

